# Hi There!



## leplvr (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello, I've been a lurker for some time and posted a couple times already and thought I should introduce myself 

I've been training in Kyuki-do for just about 2 years and I love it! In fact, it's consumed me! It's filled a void in my life and I feel as if I'm complete now that I have martial arts in my life. I started off taking my 2 daughters to the park district classes right after their girl scout meetings. I remember the second time I brought them, we were a few minutes late and the instructor had me (since I was the driver) drop and give him 10 push ups!! I was lucky to be able to do 2 complete push ups! HAHA! The following class he had the parents join and I haven't been able to stop going! In fact, we moved from the 2 days a week park district program to going 4-5 days a week at the dojang. It's still not enough for me! LOL Luckily my husband and kids are in it too so we get to spend time together doing the same thing and it gives us all something in common. 

I'm looking forward to learning quite a bit from MT!!

Connie


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello Connie and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello connie and welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...A family that trains together..Most excellent..


----------



## Kacey (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  This is a great site with some really nice experienced people here.  Good luck.

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah another Kyukido person! Welcome to MT! I'm originally from Elgin, IL. I've trained with many Kyukido folks & respect GM Kim a great deal.

Again Welcome:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome Connie! We have a few things in common - KMA, families, and GS!

Always good to see more ladies join - welcome!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Yeah another Kyukido person! Welcome to MT! I'm originally from Elgin, IL. I've trained with many Kyukido folks & respect GM Kim a great deal.
> 
> Again Welcome:ultracool


 
Do you still train in Kyuki-Do? If not, what are you currently train in?

GM Kim is a wonderful man! He just wrote a book that talks all about his history and Kyuki-Do. I'm very impressed to see something he started expand to the size that it is now. I hope I can leave an impact like that.

Connie


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Welcome Connie! We have a few things in common - KMA, families, and GS!
> 
> Always good to see more ladies join - welcome!


 
Thanks Shesulsa! 

What level of GS are your girls? I'm a leader for 2 troops. I have 3rd grade Brownies and 5th grade Junior Girl Scouts. I've had both troops since Daisy's. It's fun, but a lot of work. The older girls are at the age where I feel more like a teacher rather than someone to help them with their crafts! LOL Thank goodness for the internet!

Connie


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Connie


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2007)

leplvr said:


> Thanks Shesulsa!
> 
> What level of GS are your girls? I'm a leader for 2 troops. I have 3rd grade Brownies and 5th grade Junior Girl Scouts. I've had both troops since Daisy's. It's fun, but a lot of work. The older girls are at the age where I feel more like a teacher rather than someone to help them with their crafts! LOL Thank goodness for the internet!
> 
> Connie


My girls are all older girls, 3rd year Cadette this fall. And yes, I hear you about the "teacher" part.  Our girls haven't really been progressed properly, much to my vehement dissention, so I think if we don't get them properly going this year, it will likely be their last.  Fine with me, I'm thinking of leaving GS anyway, but that's another thread. 

Our council is merging neighborhoods into Vistas, following the Illinois Crossroads Council precedent right now, just curious if you've heard of that?

Anyway, welcome again!  There are many subforums here, PM me if you need any help or have questions, k?  YIGGGS!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the fun.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------

